# Dislike button



## Engert (Aug 27, 2016)

This forum really needs a dislike button. 
Can we add one? 
Admins? Mods?


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 27, 2016)

I've joked in the past that i wish there was one. But really there shouldn't be one. There's enough negativity on this forum as is.


----------



## haipro2001 (Aug 27, 2016)

Admins are noobs they coulnt do that even if they want


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

No need for this. Not only this will create more drama, but that would also give more reasons to spam users with pointless notifications. Trolls are likely to abuse it. We have like abuse already.


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 27, 2016)

I agree with dimmidice, this site is already full of bigots who fight over bullshit.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Elysium420 said:


> I agree with dimmidice, this site is already full of bigots who fight over bullshit.


Exactly. A dislike button would cause more bullshit.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 27, 2016)

If there was one I'd use it for this suggestion.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Just use the link button like I do: sarcastically.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 27, 2016)

haipro2001 said:


> Admins are noobs they coulnt do that even if they want


Damn dude you totally showed us, I'll resign now


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

TFW> the guy from the milkthread returns with another quality shitpost


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 27, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Just use the link button like I do: sarcastically.


I've used the like button on your post. whether or not i did so sarcastically i'l leave up to you.


----------



## migles (Aug 27, 2016)

some of the mods\admins don't even agreeed with the like button in the first place...


----------



## haipro2001 (Aug 27, 2016)

we dont even need a like button


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 27, 2016)

haipro2001 said:


> we dont even need a like button


the like button stops people going "+1 i agree" and posts like that.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2016)

The like button is originally intended to make helpful posts stand out from the rest.
Giving noobs a better view of who's more reputable/what posts contain useful information.

Unfortunately, trolls have abused that, margen69 or whatever his name was commenced in an entire like spam-a-thon.
Not to mention that you also could just post dumb shit and farm likes with it.

No, a dislike button would just create a fuck ton of drama.
Not to mention that this is GBATemp, not Youtube.


----------



## Viri (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes, and it should downvote and hide posts, just like my website, Reddit :^)!

This website would be a lot better as an echo chamber!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Viri said:


> Yes, and it should downvote and hide posts, just like my website, Reddit :^)!
> 
> This website would be a lot better as an echo chamber!


Sadly, this is not reddit here, thanksfully.


----------



## migles (Aug 27, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> the like button stops people going "+1 i agree" and posts like that.


+1 i agree


----------



## Engert (Aug 27, 2016)

Drumroll .... 
And the results are in.
We got 17 Nos
And 7 Yeas. 

I gotta say I laughed real hard when I mentioned the word "dislike" to the millennial generation in the web. 

Dislike is like a jail or a death sentence to you people isn't it? 

Lmao.

"We only want likes not dislikes."
Hahaha.

Ok let's shut this down now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah there should be a dislike button...if you want the blog section to go bananas with posts people complaining about how they are treated unfairly and that life is crap in general etc. And while you are at it, you can rename this site to reddit 2


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2016)

This has been suggested ever since we added a Like button and the simple reason we don't have it is because it would be abused and just cause unnecessary drama. If you don't like the quality of the post, then simply not like it.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2016)

I voted yes so I can dislike Engert's posts.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No need for this. Not only this will create more drama, but that would also give more reasons to spam users with pointless notifications. Trolls are likely to abuse it. We have like abuse already.


I am going to +1 this comment.
Yesterday I logged on and had 20 notifications from a bot liking all of my posts and it only seemed to have stopped after they were banned. I would seriously hate to long on with twice that much spam because someone thinks they are being funny spamming me.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> I've used the like button on your post. whether or not i did so sarcastically i'l leave up to you.


You are already doing it right


----------



## mashers (Aug 27, 2016)

This forum already has something so much better than a dislike button. It's called the 'Ignore' feature. I've just used it for @Engert and @haipro2001. Results so far are very promising.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am going to +1 this comment.
> Yesterday I logged on and had 20 notifications from a bot liking all of my posts and it only seemed to have stopped after they were banned. I would seriously hate to long on with twice that much spam because someone thinks they are being funny spamming me.


I like having lots of notifications when I log on. It makes me feel important!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> This forum already has something so much better than a dislike button. It's called the 'Ignore' feature. I've just used it for @Engert and @haipro2001. Results so far are very promising.


Also if there is a post that is quite wrong (bad info in a thread were it could f you such as the tech section) then just comment on it and reply why it is wrong.


----------



## mashers (Aug 27, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Also if there is a post that is quite wrong (bad info in a thread were it could f you such as the tech section) then just comment on it and reply why it is wrong.


In all seriousness, yes this is a much more sensible and productive way of expressing your disagreement with something somebody else has posted. By doing so, you give rationale for why you disagree with or dislike it, which helps others and promotes discussion. Simply pressing 'dislike' does nothing other than express one's opinion, something in which I have very limited interest


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 27, 2016)

I personally believe the like feature is unnecessary and I wouldn't care if it was removed. It's probably the most abused feature on this site.


----------



## mashers (Aug 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I personally believe the like feature is unnecessary and I wouldn't care if it was removed. It's probably the most abused feature on this site.


Ironic like provided.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2016)

Unnecessary and not common for forums, therefore I'm not up for it. Basically the OP of the disliked post would hate the disliker and just bash him creating drama. Everything is fine here.


----------



## Engert (Aug 27, 2016)

29 Nos
And 12 Yes.

So basically to wrap it up:

Dislike buttons are drama and unecessary and are not cool but

Like buttons are cool and drama-free.

Hahaha. How do you people live in the real world (during the 5 minutes you go outside your house)?

Oh man....I haven't laughed this hard since @Hyro-Sama used to post.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Says mr. MILK IS EVIL BWAHHHH


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Engert said:


> Hahaha. How do you people live in the real world (during the 5 minutes you go outside your house)?


Oh believe me, most of us do live in the real world.


----------



## Engert (Aug 27, 2016)

Dislike buttons are someone's WRONGFUL opinion but Likes are not! 

Ahahahah.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Oh believe me, most of us do live in the real world.


^
DISLIKE.

Come on boys keep the votes and comments coming.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 27, 2016)

Can we get a lock here there's not gonna be any more intelligent responses


----------



## Engert (Aug 27, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Can we get a lock here there's not gonna be any more intelligent responses



That's what I said in the first page actually. 
Let's shut this topic down! Enough laughs for today and enough tortured souls over the idea of Dislike. Lmao.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

There. you have it now :>


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2016)

Actually can we have a dislike button, but have it just for me. Its mere existence would be a benefit to the site.

I promise to use it with the same spirit and vigour that I use the like button.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 27, 2016)

there is a dislike button, but it's labelled "Ignore"

Edit: looks like Mashers beat me to that one.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy shit OP got totally roasted by the mods lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

haipro2001 said:


> Admins are noobs they coulnt do that even if they want


Then how could they even run a forum using XenForo? XenForo forums are usually fuck hard to run.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

Eh, I wish their was no button for like OR dislike. Just state why the comment is good other than like whoring

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> Then how could they even run a forum using XenForo? XenForo forums are usually fuck hard to run.


Forum software has gotten really easy to the consumer over the years. I'm sure a 9 year old could do a MC themed one if he wanted to lol


----------



## dpad_5678 (Aug 27, 2016)

Depravo said:


> If there was one I'd use it for this suggestion.


Holy shit this is so edgy


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 27, 2016)

All a dislike button would do is discourage people from posting anything remotely controversial and give trolls an easy tool. Interesting conversations would die and people would get pissed off. Could you imagine what would happen in any of the threads with politics in them? It would be a total shitstorm. terrible idea


----------



## Seriel (Aug 27, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I'm sure a 9 year old could do a MC themed one if he wanted to lol


Take a look on the internet.
There is actually a huge ton of those.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> All a dislike button would do is discourage people from posting anything remotely controversial



Normally I would question whether that happens, however I will go with it does for whatever reason and then call that a good thing. Those which push through it will have learned not to give a fuck and that is a good thing to have learned. I occasionally liken forums I go on to pubs and workshops, and truly despise the modern trend for nobody gets their feelings hurt and shelter you from the scary world until you are 64, and learning to not care about dislikes would further that.
Failing that treat it like youtube does and count both a like and a dislike as an interaction and make no distinction between the two.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Forum software has gotten really easy to the consumer over the years. I'm sure a 9 year old could do a MC themed one if he wanted to lol


XenForo likes to shit itself randomly, and has a really gross permissions system. It's the most difficult to use that I've tried, and phpBB is the easiest.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 27, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> XenForo likes to shit itself randomly, and has a really gross permissions system. It's the most difficult to use that I've tried, and phpBB is the easiest.


What about IPB3


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Take a look on the internet.
> There is actually a huge ton of those.


So I thought I would try that for ones with a hope


----------



## Seriel (Aug 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> So I thought I would try that for ones with a hope
> View attachment 60359


That's an.. interesting way of googling.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally I would question whether that happens, however I will go with it does for whatever reason and then call that a good thing. Those which push through it will have learned not to give a fuck and that is a good thing to have learned. I occasionally liken forums I go on to pubs and workshops, and truly despise the modern trend for nobody gets their feelings hurt and shelter you from the scary world until you are 64, and learning to not care about dislikes would further that.
> Failing that treat it like youtube does and count both a like and a dislike as an interaction and make no distinction between the two.


Thats actually a very interesting way of looking at it. I never even considered that. Ironically, one of the reasons that I want controversial posts is because they force people to adapt instead of babying them. Always interesting to see how things can go 2 ways.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> That's an.. interesting way of googling.


With basic search operators?
http://www.googleguide.com/advanced_operators_reference.html
https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en


----------



## Seriel (Aug 27, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> With basic search operators?
> http://www.googleguide.com/advanced_operators_reference.html
> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en


Uh huh, i've heard about those, I just never bothered to use them myself becasue i've never really been in a situation where just googling a few words hasnt got me where I want.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2016)

I mainly only ever use site: and - (and -site: of course). Both are well worth having, if only to get rid of wikipedia if you are searching for information and avoiding having to filter things by reading so much, actually and quotes so as to dodge the spell checking that is not the best at times.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2016)

Engert said:


> 29 Nos
> And 12 Yes.
> 
> So basically to wrap it up:
> ...


well sometimes there are people who can't take a dislike or criticism and they create drama from there; and especially it happens a lot on the internet as its not a real life thing where you can identify a person's character and personality through their way of speaking etc


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What about IPB3


IPB3 is fairly easy to use but it also lacks a lot of features, and pretty much every addon, from what I'd seen, costs at least a little bit of money.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 27, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> and pretty much every addon, from what I'd seen, costs at least a little bit of money.


I actually had that problem with xenoforo more


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I actually had that problem with xenoforo more


XenForo seems to have a little more free addons than IPB3, but yeah XenForo has that issue too.


----------



## DKB (Aug 28, 2016)

I've seen dislike buttons on other forums, those shits get removed within hours. They do not work out well for anyone, because people get salty over getting their post disliked.


----------



## darcangel (Aug 28, 2016)

haipro2001 said:


> Admins are noobs they coulnt do that even if they want


They can still ban you...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2016)

Engert said:


> 29 Nos
> And 12 Yes.
> 
> So basically to wrap it up:
> ...


Actually the Like button has been pretty drama free since we started using it. I've seen like maybe 2 blogs about people bitching about not getting enough likes and those were from the typical 13 year old kids.
The thing about dislike button, is that it doesn't really encourage anything and would be easily abused. It will either get spammed by trolls or be used to discourage members from posting. Being someone who's been here for an extremely long time, I know people well enough to say that they will abuse this feature to spam dislikes on newbie's posts, just for the sake of disliking them. And I damn well know the blog section will end up filled with people complaining about their dislikes.
The forums have enough bullshit going on, there's no reason to add a feature that would be more counter-productive than it would be productive.


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm split when it comes to this question. 
Generally I think liking is enough: You like posts that you agree with, that you find funny, that are helpful or informative. If you don't find a post any of that, just don't like it. Disliking would be abused, Member X would dislike Member Y's posts no matter what they say because they have a beef, etc.

However, since there's so many posts about hacking and guides and a lot of information like that, I think a dislike button could be useful. If someone asks "Is it safe to upgrade my 3DS to the latest firmware before doing this hack", and someone posts "Yeah it's perfectly fine!" and 10 people posts "no it isn't"... Sure the person asking the question should trust the majority here, but a 10 downvotes on the post and possibly a red border around it might give him/her an extra heads up that it is false information. (Yeah yeah, I know it's fine to upgrade to the latest, since you can do some hardware hack, but whatever). Just to warn about false or wrong information, the make it all less confusing for those who are unsure about stuff.

So that's why I'm split.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2016)

The last post has me slightly curious.

I have long advocated for removing post count, join dates and other such things. I am also opposed to likes/thanks but that falls under the same thing as trophies/achievements for me (they are lazy design for one). That said a dislike system where they are not totalled and are not visible beyond the disliker and the disliked (and maybe mods if they want), and an option to turn them off just might be enough for me to not to want to vote to veto it. It is a lot of effort when there are far more pressing things to do but that would be a system I could live with.


----------



## haipro2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Also if there is a post that is quite wrong (bad info in a thread were it could f you such as the tech section) then just comment on it and reply why it is wrong.


No. Sometime a very stupid dude could make something very useful. Don't waste that


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> The last post has me slightly curious.
> 
> I have long advocated for removing post count, join dates and other such things. I am also opposed to likes/thanks but that falls under the same thing as trophies/achievements for me (they are lazy design for one). That said a dislike system where they are not totalled and are not visible beyond the disliker and the disliked (and maybe mods if they want), and an option to turn them off just might be enough for me to not to want to vote to veto it. It is a lot of effort when there are far more pressing things to do but that would be a system I could live with.


Add a dislike posts, but there has to be a essay written on why it's being disliked.
Also, without post/message, the user bar would be lonely... maybe have it toggle per user, default at off?
(Can you also see about making the news section removable from front page? Literally everything else but the news bar is.)


----------



## Minox (Aug 28, 2016)

Just like the like-button I see absolutely no need for a dislike one.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 28, 2016)

There should be several options for expressing disgust


----------



## Engert (Aug 28, 2016)

Minox said:


> Just like the like-button I see absolutely no need for a dislike one.



That's blasphemy! 
Someone hang this man.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2016)

How come Minox gets the burn the witch treatment for a simple comment like that, and when I spend ages consistently attempting to undermine the likes system I get barely so much as a warming flame.

I mean earlier I got taken to task for daring to agree to the notion that Nintendo should be the one to provide a welcoming environment for devs for their platforms, but it is not the same.



yuyuyup said:


> There should be several options for expressing disgust


There are
http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/disgust
As your driving instructor used to say -- use your words.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 28, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> How come Minox gets the burn the witch treatment for a simple comment like that, and when I spend ages consistently attempting to undermine the likes system I get barely so much as a warming flame.
> 
> I mean earlier I got taken to task for daring to agree to the notion that Nintendo should be the one to provide a welcoming environment for devs for their platforms, but it is not the same.
> 
> ...


You can't nitpick every post with a response, because it can be seen as going off topic and POOF, your comment is deleted.  So dislikes are a great alternative


----------



## Roythekids5 (Aug 29, 2016)

I can Image the rules like Facebook : too many dislikes = BAN


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

I say if there's a like button there should be a dislike button. If a man has a left hand, he needs a right hand too, otherwise he can't do shit.
There's no balance when you can only like something silently by pressing a button, but if you want to dislike something silently, you can't; you always have to give a reason in this forum and that reason will cause even more debates as evident in millions of threads.

Ex:


> The Post in Question:
> "Nintendo will close down very soon for their lack of ability to be serious."
> 
> Now this is a dumb post, is it not? There are enough of not-stuck-up people who aren't serious in this world, who enjoy the fun Nintendo can bring always. Trying to explain laughter to this idiotic serious man will cause heavy debate, best let him be, oh but hey, have a dislike...
> ...



So see, those people who say dislikes will bring negativity, yes. But it's a necessary cause. If you want to voice opinion in one way, which the silent way of clicking a button, there won't be a balance if you want to do the opposite. Either remove the like button, or bring in a dislike button. Cause I don't see how a retarded person can get even more retarded and quote his own post and wank about being disliked. And if that person is an innocent person being picked on by the silent negative opinions of a button, he shall learn a good lesson from the world; "everyone isn't stupid, everyone isn't intelligent, but there is a balance of people... so I just met a few stupid people all at once this time, or maybe I'm wrong (contemplates...)".

Hence having a dislike button does not bring negativity, it just balances out the sometimes unnecessary overload of positivity in a forum that makes everyone go crazy. Why not try it oh forum lords? You have seen threads have outbursts of immense retardedness, and think that's how it always will be. But you never know unless you try, put the dislike button. And all negativity can be silent too, just a little notification of a button press to see someone hates you, without having to be next to him while he scolds you so loud that his spit is coming on your damn face!

People who are scared of a dislike button are scared of being offended. All other reasons they bring up not to have it because deep down they don't want to be picked on.

But eh, I dunno shit. Just something to think about lol.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

If you dislike a post then you can reply to it and explain your reasoning or your point of view, that's the balance. The analogy with left and right hand is ridiculous. 

All the like button for is so you don't have a ton of posts going "This guy is right!" "I agree with this guy!" 

All the dislike button would do is "This guy's an idiot!" "He's wrong!" etc etc. the former is a pretty rubbish point to bring across, and the latter is better posted with an explanation of why he is wrong. 

Thus in my opinion a dislike button is not necessary whatsoever.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> If you dislike a post then you can reply to it and explain your reasoning or your point of view, that's the balance. The analogy with left and right hand is ridiculous.
> 
> All the like button for is so you don't have a ton of posts going "This guy is right!" "I agree with this guy!"
> 
> ...



I just liked your post, now I'm giving a reason why I liked it: You make perfect sense my friend.
But then as you say, disliking a post and then replying why you don't like it would be the balance yes, cause that is exactly what is happening with the like button. People who like posts these days are not all silent, only most of them. The talkative ones will reply and give their reason why they like it. SO WHY NOT HAVE THE SAME WAY FOR A DISLIKE? ;O;


----------



## Costello (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> I say if there's a like button there should be a dislike button. If a man has a left hand, he needs a right hand too, otherwise he can't do shit.
> There's no balance when you can only like something silently by pressing a button, but if you want to dislike something silently, you can't; you always have to give a reason in this forum and that reason will cause even more debates as evident in millions of threads.
> 
> Ex:
> ...


if there was a dislike button on GBAtemp, I would dislike your post right here.
how does it feel?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

Costello said:


> if there was a dislike button on GBAtemp, I would dislike your post right here.
> how does it feel?



Beautiful. The mighty costello disagrees with me.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> I just liked your post, now I'm giving a reason why I liked it: You make perfect sense my friend.
> But then as you say, disliking a post and then replying why you don't like it would be the balance yes, cause that is exactly what is happening with the like button. People who like posts these days are not all silent, only most of them. The talkative ones will reply and give their reason why they like it. SO WHY NOT HAVE THE SAME WAY FOR A DISLIKE? ;O;


Because you'd have spam. If the like button is removed we'd have a bunch of "+1 i agree posts" "This guy is right!" and that doesn't add to a discussion. Whereas a post that disagrees does add to a discussion. (Provided its a somewhat polite post of course)

Plus you are right. A dislike button would offend and annoy users.  For absolutely no reason and no gain. All it would do is cause drama and stifle discussions.  Just look at reddit. An upvoted comment has good comments (generally speaking) and causes discussion. A downvoted comment devolves into drama and insults and nothing good comes from it. (again generally speaking)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> Because you'd have spam. If the like button is removed we'd have a bunch of "+1 i agree posts" "This guy is right!" and that doesn't add to a discussion. Whereas a post that disagrees does add to a discussion. (Provided its a somewhat polite post of course)
> 
> Plus you are right. A dislike button would offend and annoy users.  For absolutely no reason and no gain. All it would do is cause drama and stifle discussions.  Just look at reddit. An upvoted comment has good comments (generally speaking) and causes discussion. A downvoted comment devolves into drama and insults and nothing good comes from it. (again generally speaking)



It would offend users yes. But no gain? There is, maybe their thinking that whatsoever I post is right will finally be finished and done for. The gain is that people who can get offended (because they get offended because they think they are always right) can learn a lesson to never be offended again. 
However I totally agree with you, and I expect a clear cut answer quoting this. But why I want a dislike button, is to show people who can get easily offended, that it is okay. They will never get offended as easily in their life, and that I would love more than the consequence of cluttering a forum.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

That's a pretty silly reason to want a dislike button.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> That's a pretty silly reason to want a dislike button.



And silliness is the key to making people immune to offense. I'm not here to argue for my reasons and whether my reasons are silly, because I completely agree, it's a silly reason, and a silly reason I believe will fulfill my wants. I don't care so much about it anyway, just sharing what I think. I gave a silly reason, and that makes me a silly person, and I agree, so no need to quote and call me silly.

BUT I'M ON ENGERT'S SIDE! THIS IS SPARTAH!!!!


----------



## zoogie (Sep 1, 2016)

I think a healthy compromise is in order to correct some of the bad blood in this thread.

My proposal: an "Acknowledgement"  button. It's neither gushy, buttkissy, or spammy like a "Like" and it's not vindictive, trolly, or passive-aggressive like a "Dislike". It's the perfect compromise that is guaranteed to leave everybody blissfully unemotional.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

zoogie said:


> I think a healthy compromise is in order to correct some of the bad blood in this thread.
> 
> My proposal: an "Acknowledgement"  button. It's neither gushy, buttkissy, or spammy like a "Like" and it's not vindictive, trolly, or passive-aggressive like a "Dislike". It's the perfect compromise that is guaranteed to leave everybody blissfully unemotional.



This guy knows what's up.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 1, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> the like button stops people going "+1 i agree" and posts like that.





DinohScene said:


> The like button is originally intended to make helpful posts stand out from the rest.
> Giving noobs a better view of who's more reputable/what posts contain useful information.


I also think we don't really need it, but with facebook trend, people want to "like" everything and tell they agree with anyone.
We started to have "+1" and "+1111111111" posts everywhere.
since we added the like button option, these posts are now history.

The like button/count could have been used to show how reputable and knowledgeable someone is, but people tend to like idiocy more than interesting information.
We can't base a reputation system on something like that.

I usually use it as a "thank you" or a "good to see it worked".
For example someone ask for help, I provide a guide, and the user reply that everything worked as intended. I don't always need to reply to a "thank you it worked", but I like to show that user that I read his thank message.
edit: An example just came 2 seconds ago.

Maybe a "thank you" button would be better than a "like" button for a reputation/knowledge count, but users will unfortunately still abuse it.

Edit : maybe another idea to rate the knowledge and usefulness of a user on the forum:
instead of liking posts, we could anonymously rate (pos/neut/neg) a user himself. only one note could be given per user.
but again, troll users will like other troll users, and that's not representative to the knowledge. it would allow bashing and negatively bullying a user for no reason.
but maybe with enough vote, the balance would be right.
but a system where we can set negative instead of positive note is always a bad system.

edit2:
another proposition :
rating user with multiple subject, instead of just "like/dislike/neutral". something like : 
character : Fun [ • • ◘ • • ] Serious
participation : user [ • • • • ◘ ] helper
hacking : Newbie [ • • • • ◘ ] Techie
etc. (developer, or section specific 3DS hacking, WiiU hacking, anything else)

this way it's not "bad user" but "normal user who post more in eof" or "developer helping others" etc.
a single vote shouldn't display "100%", at least few votes would be needed before displaying the level publicly to prevent trolls and dup accounts to self-vote.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I also think we don't really need it, but with facebook trend, people want to "like" everything and tell they agree with anyone.
> We started to have "+1" and "+1111111111" posts everywhere.
> since we added the like button option, these posts are now history.
> 
> ...



Then mate, I propose to change the word like to thanks. That might reduce the like whores a tad bit down. It's more professional and professional posts of projects can be thanked upon using the like button which is renamed as thanks. So out of the like whores, at least a few would feel eerie to say thanks, cause that's not what they want to express. And then if the like whores break out and keep posting bullshit, ban them. Isn't that a bit genius?


----------



## zoogie (Sep 1, 2016)

On second thought, a "Notice" button might be more appealing than an Acknowledgement.
It has a classy Japanese feel and is sure to impress our many legions of weaboos.

"Senpai noticed my post today! Squee!!"


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

Or we can just keep the like button and people who have an issue with it could get over it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

zoogie said:


> On second thought, a "Notice" button might be more appealing than an Acknowledgement.
> It has a classy Japanese feel and is sure to impress our many legions of weaboos.
> 
> "Senpai noticed my post today! Squee!!"




Yes! The japanese are very calm people. I have heard they're not allowed to complement employees, and still they're calm people. So a Notice thing from the japanese can also work.



dimmidice said:


> Or we can just keep the like button and people who have an issue with it could get over it.



Here's someone who hates change.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yes! The japanese are very calm people. I have heard they're not allowed to complement employees, and still they're calm people. So a Notice thing from the japanese can also work.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's someone who hates change.


Nah, i just hate changes for the sake of change. Whatever the button is called, it's the same button. it's just semantics tbh. It won't change how the button is used at all.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> Nah, i just hate changes for the sake of change. Whatever the button is called, it's the same button. it's just semantics tbh. It won't change how the button is used at all.



Now I wish I had a idiot button...
See, it's so obvious how even a name change would work. Are you saying humans are robots without emotion? When someone see's a button, and it says destruction on it, will he click it? Well if he knew what it did, he would still click it, but there's still a bit of hesitation. That hesitation building up will make him not click it eventually.

But if the button said beauty, he would click it, he liked beauty. SO OBVIOUSLY EVEN A NAME CHANGE HAS A CHANGE OF HOW A BUTTON IS USED. A person who hasn't even been to forums will see a button named something, and that first impression will give him a new purpose which also is change.


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 1, 2016)

Why not just keep the site as is and deal with people like OP first ;O;


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Now I wish I had a idiot button...
> See, it's so obvious how even a name change would work. Are you saying humans are robots without emotion? When someone see's a button, and it says destruction on it, will he click it? Well if he knew what it did, he would still click it, but there's still a bit of hesitation. That hesitation building up will make him not click it eventually.
> 
> But if the button said beauty, he would click it, he liked beauty. SO OBVIOUSLY EVEN A NAME CHANGE HAS A CHANGE OF HOW A BUTTON IS USED. A person who hasn't even been to forums will see a button named something, and that first impression will give him a new purpose which also is change.


If we rename the like button to "Zoogle" or "Thanks" tomorrow people are still going to use it just like they will the like button. Because the button will still function exactly the same way. The name doesn't matter. People here don't use the like button purely as "like". it's like Cyan said. It's also a "Thanks" button, it's also a "I've seen you!" button. it's also a "This guy's right button". it's also a "I agree" button.


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 1, 2016)

there's only been one instance i know of the like button being abused and that was margen but we have enough trolls on the site already if we give them more ammo like a dislike button the site'd become a shitstorm


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> If we rename the like button to "Zoogle" or "Destroy" tomorrow people are still going to use it just like they will the like button. Because the button will still function exactly the same way. The name doesn't matter. People here don't use the like button purely as "like". it's like Cyan said. It's also a "Thanks" button, it's also a "I've seen you!" button. it's also a "This guy's right button". it's also a "I agree" button.



You don't get the point lol... I'm wasting my time here. 
But just a hint, Cyan did not say exactly that, he said this: "Maybe a "thank you" button would be better than a "like" button for a reputation/knowledge count". Goodbye thread.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> You don't get the point lol... I'm wasting my time here.
> But just a hint, Cyan did not say exactly that, he said this: "Maybe a "thank you" button would be better than a "like" button for a reputation/knowledge count". Goodbye thread.


That's partly what he said. You're ignoring the rest of what he said because it doesn't fit your narrative :/


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I also think we don't really need it, but with facebook trend, people want to "like" everything and tell they agree with anyone.
> We started to have "+1" and "+1111111111" posts everywhere.
> since we added the like button option, these posts are now history.
> 
> ...




I think that the staff should assign something to users who are knowledgeable by their discretion.
That way, users/noobs will likely follow their words first instead of listening to the trolls who immediately hammer on doing a particular thing (A9LH crusade of margen)

Anything that can be done by the normal member userbase will be abused.
Doesn't matter if a user gives everyone a quid for a good rating, there's always atleast one troll that will ruin it.


----------



## Engert (Sep 1, 2016)

The reason no one gets your point jiefeng is because you're throwing to much LOGIC into this conversation. 
Bring it down a notch. 
The millennial generation cannot comprehend a world without the like button (which doesn't mean a god damn thing) and they're horrified by the dislike button which is evil. 
This prepares them for the real world and it totally aligns their perceptions on how the real world works.

Costello I don't know if you're joking there in your post but if you're not, u might want to start Taking some anti-like medication.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2016)

Please. If you think most of the staff here don't enjoy winding up and laughing at the oversensitives then you have clearly not being paying attention.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 1, 2016)

The "Like" button is far more versatile than an "I agree" or "Thank you" as it covers both grounds. As for the disagree button, no. This isn't YouTube or PS3Hax.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, using less logic is definitely a great idea. /s


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe we will get a "react" button like Facebook. You can like someone's post, or you can also pick an emoticon to express how you feel about a post. except my posts will only have one emoticon reaction :


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 1, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Maybe we will get a "react" button like Facebook. You can like someone's post, or you can also pick an emoticon to express how you feel about a post. except my posts will only have one emoticon reaction :


Your spider is tingling?


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 1, 2016)

what is it with people and only seeing what they want to see


----------



## Engert (Sep 1, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Please. If you think most of the staff here don't enjoy winding up and laughing at the oversensitives then you have clearly not being paying attention.



Bullshit ! 
They all got their panties in a bunch when I mentioned Muslims marrying 13 year old girls.

Now go make some real commedy which is reserved for those who are MAN enough to use the Dislike button.


----------



## haipro2001 (Sep 2, 2016)

I prefer the react button.
Facebook made the right choice by not adding the dislike...


----------



## evandixon (Sep 2, 2016)

Hasn't the staff already said "no" to a dislike button, for various real reasons?  I doubt further discussion is going to change that.  After all, there's already a problem with hate being spread on these forums (cough 3ds section cough), so I really don't think the staff will change their minds and add a feature to make it even easier to spread hate.  (Just think what the Gateway haters would do with it.)

A react feature would be nice.  Be sure to add loads and loads of usable emoticons, like in Slack.  It's fun reacting to a post mentioning money with bags of money or posts about cats with a cat, and it's useful to react to suggestions with a +1 or impressive projects with a thumbs up.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 2, 2016)

Engert said:


> I gotta say I laughed real hard when I mentioned the word "dislike" to the millennial generation in the web.


Good lord what is your problem with the younger generation dude. You've shown so much negativity towards us ever since you started participating in the more political threads

Although, I guess that solves the mystery of why you want a dislike button


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good lord what is your problem with the younger generation dude. You've shown so much negativity towards us ever since you started participating in the more political threads


It is the prerogative of every outgoing generation to point and shake their heads at the incoming one. Though in this instance... actually Doug Stanhope says it better


----------



## Engert (Sep 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good lord what is your problem with the younger generation dude. You've shown so much negativity towards us ever since you started participating in the more political threads
> 
> Although, I guess that solves the mystery of why you want a dislike button



Lmao. My problem? Negativity? 
Hahah. Oh man. 
Look dude I like the young generation because they're full of hope and positivity and full of LIKE buttons ... Until you get older and then those LIKES turn to DISLIKES because you realize things don't work like they teach you in school. 

That's exactly what I like about most of you here, your optimism and your naivety. 
Mark Zuckerberg was smart for not giving the virtual world a dislike button. Lmao.

I guess it's actually the older people's fault too for coming up with a school system where "everyone is a winner". 

In all seriousness , 'cos I've been laughing too much at this thread and people's posts .... 
When you deal with someone in life who has a different point of view (and you will) you don't get depressed, you don't get sad of all the negativity, you don't ignore them either but you counter their point of view to the best of your ability. 
This will actually build your people skills and your real life confidence. 

Like buttons or dislike buttons mean nothing in the web.

The only thing that's accurate in the web is 'views'.
If a page has been viewed say 1 million times it usually means that the people find the content interesting. 
That's about it. 
Like or dislike don't mean much but what's funny here is that if a LIKE button exists a Dislike button should as well even tho they're both pointless and your arguments so far against the dislike button are pretty weak and frankly hilarious and that's okay because that's how you view the world ... For now.

Why is this topic still open now anyway? 
Anyone wants to sparr?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

Get a react button like TheAdminZone uses, that's pretty cool. They also run XenForo so eh.
Though I suspect people will be disliking my posts for no reason.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 2, 2016)

Come on, dude. A dislike button wouldn't really do much at all.

If you so much disagree with that user then reply to him/her with your argument whilst the "Like" button is for "I agree" or "Thank you" and so these two simple gestures avoid users from posting extremely short comments.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2016)

Engert said:


> snip



The younger generation is full of hope for change. And the older generation is greedy for their own ways, while the younger generation are like chameleons. We do not care about change because we are change ourselves, we are nature, we are ever-changing, we are not consistent idiots. Older generations have always been consistent, and consistency is idiocracy; consistency is hate of contradictions.
Contradiction is change, and change for true hope for humanity. The morning comes, one says "Good Morning". The night comes, one says still, "Good Morning", because he loves being consistent and is scared of contradictions, hence they are always the same.
The older generation never changes because of this, and this is the crux of our failure in humanity, the failure of being offended, racism, ignorance, idiocracy, and hidden true egos.
The new generation is not like that, and thus, the old is afraid, because they see change... Change that brings destruction to the older's egos, that they were always wrong; they tried to be consistent.

EDIT: A clarification, totalinsanity4 is thinking I just protected him in an argument (like button!), but I was technically agreeing with Engert here. We both are kind of sparring against everyone here, but not in an angry way, but in laughter.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2016)

Engert said:


> Look dude I like the young generation because they're full of hope and positivity and full of LIKE buttons



I view it another way. The like button renders praise as meaningless, just like it should be, and instead if someone takes the time to tell me I am being a dumb cunt then that is worth something.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 2, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> The younger generation is full of hope for change. And the older generation is greedy for their own ways, while the younger generation are like chameleons. We do not care about change because we are change ourselves, we are nature, we are ever-changing, we are not consistent idiots. Older generations have always been consistent, and consistency is idiocracy; consistency is hate of contradictions.
> Contradiction is change, and change for true hope for humanity. The morning comes, one says "Good Morning". The night comes, one says still, "Good Morning", because he loves being consistent and is scared of contradictions, hence they are always the same.
> The older generation never changes because of this, and this is the crux of our failure in humanity, the failure of being offended, racism, ignorance, idiocracy, and hidden true egos.
> The new generation is not like that, and thus, the old is afraid, because they see change... Change that brings destruction to the older's egos, that they were always wrong; they tried to be consistent.
> ...



That's really nice but regrettably some to a lot of young people would rather get in trouble, drunk, stab/kill and and just anything that endangers them and others. I wouldn't blame their stupid behaviour on their parents because once a being's grown, he/she is responsible for their actions yet some people try to blame a crime they committed on video games or how he was "racist" (the two Iraqi 17 guys who _almost_ beat and smashed a 15 year old to death as they claimed he was racist -- being Muslim isn't a race so that's bollocks). Anyone that wants to read more about it can google Ruben Cavaco.

Now that I remember, it's not just violence and drinking but smartphones, tablets and easiness is dumbing down people without realising their full potential when they're in their younger years and glueing people to those screens than enjoy the view when they're travelling and such. My nephews are always glued to their tablets unless I or someone takes it away, or it doesn't have battery.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 2, 2016)

I suppose users who wanted to tell their position on the like/dislike button already did it.
now it's becoming a politic or a religion discussion and that's not this thread subject so I'm closing it.

Thank you for all your input and opinion about it.
The staff has also always discussed it and chose they won't add a dislike feature for multiple reasons, which has already been detailed in all the previous threads suggesting this option.
we will not change our current system and will not add a dislike button. if you don't like something, just don't like it.


----------

